# Rust appearing around Sunroof



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi Everyone

Yesterday while opening the sunroof on my 2010 Cruze, I heard a strange sound while it was opening. Looking at it more closely it seems to have started rusting. Has anyone else seen this before?



























Is this part easily removable/replaceable?

Thanks.


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

Scotch&Dry said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Yesterday while opening the sunroof on my 2010 Cruze, I heard a strange sound while it was opening. Looking at it more closely it seems to have started rusting. Has anyone else seen this before?
> 
> ...


****, that’s no good. I’m sure that’s an easily replaceable part. I’m starting to see visible rust on the trunk lid on my 2014, pretty disappointing really. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## renaku4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hmmmm, I've never had the sunroof out on a Cruze before, but I'm guessing that part is not serviceable by itself, as in, you would have to replace the entire assembly. Depending on your level of skill in the automotive trade, replacing the sunroof assembly is not terribly difficult, but would require a large amount of your interior to be removed. Headliner would need to be dropped at least, which requires removal of parts like the upper A-pillar, B-pillar and C-pillar trims, which would involve the front seat belts be partially removed (unbolted from the B-pillars). Depending on if the headliner needs to be fully removed or not, the front seats may require removal. And probably a lot of other parts as well. Again, if you're somewhat comfortable working on vehicles, this job would be more time consuming than difficult. But if you have little knowledge or comfort working on vehicles, you may want to take it to an automotive shop, or find a buddy who is handy with vehicles that could help you out.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## renaku4 (Feb 13, 2016)

You know what, I may stand corrected. I just checked on Mitchell UltraMate and it looks like that part is serviceable separate from the sunroof assembly. It's called the Air Deflector. It only shows a labour time of 0.3 hours to change and doesn't say anything about needing to remove the sunroof assembly to change it. That said, you might want to be sitting down if you check the price at the dealership, it's pretty pricey. I guess you could always try for used though.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

renaku4 said:


> You know what, I may stand corrected. I just checked on Mitchell UltraMate and it looks like that part is serviceable separate from the sunroof assembly. It's called the Air Deflector. It only shows a labour time of 0.3 hours to change and doesn't say anything about needing to remove the sunroof assembly to change it. That said, you might want to be sitting down if you check the price at the dealership, it's pretty pricey. I guess you could always try for used though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update Renaku. Yeah I just happened to find this too;

Chevrolet Cruze Repair Manual: Roof

It seems to mention the same 'Deflector' as you mention. Going to see if I can find a used one at my local wreckers. Will give me good practice in trying to remove it.


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

renaku4 said:


> You know what, I may stand corrected. I just checked on Mitchell UltraMate and it looks like that part is serviceable separate from the sunroof assembly. It's called the Air Deflector. It only shows a labour time of 0.3 hours to change and doesn't say anything about needing to remove the sunroof assembly to change it. That said, you might want to be sitting down if you check the price at the dealership, it's pretty pricey. I guess you could always try for used though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Hi Renaku, is it possible for you to give me the part number for this? I am trying to get this fixed now as I have a bit of money saved. The second hand units I have seen in car yards also have the rust as well. So would like to try and purchase a new one. I can't seem to locate the part number though in my instructions from the web and I don't seem to have access to Mitchell Ultramate that you mentioned. Thank you..


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

My 12' has a slight leak when it rains which is somewhat normal since there are drain tubes that run down the A pillar. I always make sure to open it up while driving the next day when its dry outside to air dry the mesh air deflector and drip tray.


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> My 12' has a slight leak when it rains which is somewhat normal since there are drain tubes that run down the A pillar. I always make sure to open it up while driving the next day when its dry outside to air dry the mesh air deflector and drip tray.


That's a great idea. I need to find a new deflector because mine is in pretty bad condition. Seen a few at junkyards but they are usually in bad condition too.


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Managed to find the part number from GMpartsonline. Part "Air Deflector - GM (13473737)"






2011-2020 GM Sunroof Air Deflector 13473737 | GM Parts Online


OEM 2011-2020 GM Part # 13473737 - Sunroof Air Deflector




www.gmpartsonline.net





Now hopefully can source it locally as postage from the US will be ridiculous..


----------



## Applecore671 (Mar 19, 2020)

Scotch&Dry said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Yesterday while opening the sunroof on my 2010 Cruze, I heard a strange sound while it was opening. Looking at it more closely it seems to have started rusting. Has anyone else seen this before?
> 
> ...





Scotch&Dry said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Yesterday while opening the sunroof on my 2010 Cruze, I heard a strange sound while it was opening. Looking at it more closely it seems to have started rusting. Has anyone else seen this before?
> 
> ...


I had same issue on my 2013 LT2 RS. Took it to dealer and had deflector replaced in about an hour.


----------



## renaku4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Scotch&Dry said:


> Hi Renaku, is it possible for you to give me the part number for this? I am trying to get this fixed now as I have a bit of money saved. The second hand units I have seen in car yards also have the rust as well. So would like to try and purchase a new one. I can't seem to locate the part number though in my instructions from the web and I don't seem to have access to Mitchell Ultramate that you mentioned. Thank you..


Hey Scotch, sorry I didnt get back to you on this, i didnt receive an alert that anyone had posted anything further on this topic. It looks like you found the part number though. I just checked in my Mitchell UltraMate and the part number you posted is the same as what I came up with. Hopefully the shipping wasn't too bad for you (I dont think I realized earlier that you are in Australia). But I can guess that it wasn't cheap either. I'd love to have a Holden Cruze SRi-V front bumper on my Cruze, but I could only image the colossal damage to my bank account that shipping would cause, especially something the size of a bumper going from Australia to Canada lol.

Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Applecore671 said:


> I had same issue on my 2013 LT2 RS. Took it to dealer and had deflector replaced in about an hour.


Mine's too old and Holden is shutting shop here as well. So don't have a hope in hell of getting a dealer to replace..


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

renaku4 said:


> Hey Scotch, sorry I didnt get back to you on this, i didnt receive an alert that anyone had posted anything further on this topic. It looks like you found the part number though. I just checked in my Mitchell UltraMate and the part number you posted is the same as what I came up with. Hopefully the shipping wasn't too bad for you (I dont think I realized earlier that you are in Australia). But I can guess that it wasn't cheap either. I'd love to have a Holden Cruze SRi-V front bumper on my Cruze, but I could only image the colossal damage to my bank account that shipping would cause, especially something the size of a bumper going from Australia to Canada lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


No worries at all Renaku. I still haven't managed to get the sunroof sent across from the US. The cost of shipping back to Oz is too prohibitive. So I am stuck with it for now although looking at places that do aftermarket sunroofs and whether they can do something.

Yeah I am thinking the shipping back to Canada will cost a packet. Especially now that the Aussie dollar has taken a massive dump recently.. ??


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

renaku4 said:


> Hey Scotch, sorry I didnt get back to you on this, i didnt receive an alert that anyone had posted anything further on this topic. It looks like you found the part number though. I just checked in my Mitchell UltraMate and the part number you posted is the same as what I came up with. Hopefully the shipping wasn't too bad for you (I dont think I realized earlier that you are in Australia). But I can guess that it wasn't cheap either. I'd love to have a Holden Cruze SRi-V front bumper on my Cruze, but I could only image the colossal damage to my bank account that shipping would cause, especially something the size of a bumper going from Australia to Canada lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk





Scotch&Dry said:


> No worries at all Renaku. I still haven't managed to get the sunroof sent across from the US. The cost of shipping back to Oz is too prohibitive. So I am stuck with it for now although looking at places that do aftermarket sunroofs and whether they can do something.
> 
> Yeah I am thinking the shipping back to Canada will cost a packet. Especially now that the Aussie dollar has taken a massive dump recently.. ??


Inside the US, a new unpainted front fascia is about $170.00 shipped. They come with a slight wrapping in cardboard and encased in shrink wrap. Pretty light. It may cost less than you think. 

Do either of you know what the "V" in SRi-V means?


----------



## renaku4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> Inside the US, a new unpainted front fascia is about $170.00 shipped. They come with a slight wrapping in cardboard and encased in shrink wrap. Pretty light. It may cost less than you think.
> 
> Do either of you know what the "V" in SRi-V means?


Hmmm, hard to say. Often times shipping companies will go by either size or weight of the object, whichever is greater. If you have a 4" square box that weighs 25lbs they'll probably go by weight, if it's a 5lb object in a 60" box they'll probably price it by dimension. Though a bumper is quite light, the box its shipped in is quite large and would take up a lot of cargo area, so I'm guessing shipping costs would be steep for that reason. 

I was actually thinking about shipping my shift boot, arm rest and Sonic RS steering wheel over to Redline Goods in Poland to have them reupholstered and make up a diy kit for anyone else who's interested. The cheapest shipping option I found out of Canada was $200, and the box for that stuff is not very big.

Oh, and in answer to your question about what the "V" stands for, I personally have no idea. 

Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## renaku4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> Inside the US, a new unpainted front fascia is about $170.00 shipped. They come with a slight wrapping in cardboard and encased in shrink wrap. Pretty light. It may cost less than you think.
> 
> Do either of you know what the "V" in SRi-V means?


Hmmm, hard to say. Often times shipping companies will go by either size or weight of the object, whichever is greater. If you have a 4" square box that weighs 25lbs they'll probably go by weight, if it's a 5lb object in a 60" box they'll probably price it by dimension. Though a bumper is quite light, the box its shipped in is quite large and would take up a lot of cargo area, so I'm guessing shipping costs would be steep for that reason. 

I was actually thinking about shipping my shift boot, arm rest and Sonic RS steering wheel over to Redline Goods in Poland to have them reupholstered and make up a diy kit for anyone else who's interested. The cheapest shipping option I found out of Canada was $200, and the box for that stuff is not very big.

Oh, and in answer to your question about what the "V" stands for, I personally have no idea. 

Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## renaku4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hmmm, not sure why that got posted twice. Internet has been a bit screwy here lately

Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

renaku4 said:


> Hmmm, hard to say. Often times shipping companies will go by either size or weight of the object, whichever is greater. If you have a 4" square box that weighs 25lbs they'll probably go by weight, if it's a 5lb object in a 60" box they'll probably price it by dimension. Though a bumper is quite light, the box its shipped in is quite large and would take up a lot of cargo area, so I'm guessing shipping costs would be steep for that reason.
> 
> I was actually thinking about shipping my shift boot, arm rest and Sonic RS steering wheel over to Redline Goods in Poland to have them reupholstered and make up a diy kit for anyone else who's interested. The cheapest shipping option I found out of Canada was $200, and the box for that stuff is not very big.
> 
> ...


What I am saying is that no box was required at all. I am interested in this Redline thing though. What do they do?


----------



## renaku4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> What I am saying is that no box was required at all. I am interested in this Redline thing though. What do they do?


Oh ok, I think I know what you mean now. I'm used to the GM bumpers showing up in a big cardboard box, but that was when I was still working in the autobody 5 years ago, they've possibly changed their packing process. That said, dimension-wise, a bumper is still a large part to ship.

Redline Goods offers diy kits to change things like the leather on your steering wheel to something more custom. I'll see if I can paste the link and you can check out their site. That will do them more justice than my explanation ever could lol. 









RedlineGoods shift boots


Genuine italian leather automotive interior accessories, shift boots and much more.



www.redlinegoods.com





Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

renaku4 said:


> You know what, I may stand corrected. I just checked on Mitchell UltraMate and it looks like that part is serviceable separate from the sunroof assembly. It's called the Air Deflector. It only shows a labour time of 0.3 hours to change and doesn't say anything about needing to remove the sunroof assembly to change it. That said, you might want to be sitting down if you check the price at the dealership, it's pretty pricey. I guess you could always try for used though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Hi Renaku

Sorry but resurrecting this old thread. Is there any chance you could get me those instructions for the removal of the wind deflector? I may have just managed to find one in good condition from a wreckers across town.


----------

